# [SOLVED] Problem z emerge...

## dylon

Witam.

Po dzisiejszym emerge -uDN system dostaje cos takiego:

```
dylon ~ # emerge -avuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

x11-proto/renderproto:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r2', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90', 'merge')

    ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4', 'nomerge')

    ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/cairo-1.4.12', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.07', 'merge')

    @world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90', 'merge') pulled in by

    @world

    ('installed', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.5-r2', 'nomerge')

    (and 7 more)

x11-libs/libXrender:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r2', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-dotnet/libgdiplus-1.2.6', 'merge')

    ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kicker-3.5.8', 'merge')

    ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.9', 'nomerge')

    (and 14 more)

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r2', 'merge')

    @world

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90', 'merge')

    @world

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

No i co z tym zrobic? Przyznam, ze nawet nie wiem gdzie szukac.

emerge (i eix) podaj mi ze w systemie sa tylko nowsze wersje, wiec nie wiem czemu taki komunikat  :Sad: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## tytanick

Najlepiej to chyba wywalic caly xorg i nvidie, potem dac emerge --depclean, a następnie zemergowac xorga i nvidie ponownie  :Smile: 

----------

## RA6

Zamaskować nieoficjalne drivery od nvidii:

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.07

Na przyszłość dodanie flagi -t do emerge world ładnie podaje na tacy wymagania  :Wink: 

----------

## dylon

Jakos nie widze zwiazku sterownikow nvidii i problemu  :Sad:  tym bardziej ze z nimi nie ma problemu  :Razz: 

Co do wywalenia xorg i deepclean to raczej nie skorzystam.

Chce mi wywalic cale xorg+kde +jeszcze troche  :Sad: 

Pozniej mialbym ze dwa-trzy dni kompilacji...

Szukalem tego typu wpisow w plikach portage ale nie potrafie znaleźc. Albo te dane sa jakos ukryte w dziwnych plikach albo samo portage mi swiruje (dla odmiany dzisiaj sprawdzilem te sama wersje portage na innym kompie i dziala - wiec winny raczej nie jest)

Moze jeszcze jakies pomysly?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## RA6

Powyższy opisywany przez ciebie problem miałem przy próbie instalacji nieoficjalnych sterów nvidii dokładnie: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.07. Po zamaskowaniu problemy zniknęły jak ręką odjąć.

----------

## w.tabin

 *dylon wrote:*   

> Jakos nie widze zwiazku sterownikow nvidii i problemu  tym bardziej ze z nimi nie ma problemu 
> 
> Moze jeszcze jakies pomysly?

 

zamaskuj sterowniki od x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.07, też miałem ten problem.

Ktoś już o tym pisał, to wystarczy.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## acei

To chyba jakieś skrosowane ebuildy z portage i overlay-a. 

Albo maskujesz pakiety albo PORTDIR_OVERLAY w make.conf.

----------

## dylon

Przepraszam i zwracam honor.

Mimo, ze wydawalo mi sie ze brak tu logicznego zwiazku, to faktycznie zamaskowanie najnowszych sterow nvidii problem rozwiazalo  :Smile: 

Dzieki wielkie  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

